# Truck opinion



## Fishinjoe (Aug 11, 2018)

Hey yall I'm in the market for a new work truck. Thought about doing with a Tacoma from the f150 I have now but was wondering if i would gain much in terms of fuel milage or maintenance cost by downsizing. Will be used for a route truck/service truck for pool company. Probably have about 600 pounds of cargo at any given time with mainly city driving. Any insight would be appreciated


----------



## hoggunner4 (Jan 29, 2013)

Not much room in a taco. Especially for equipment


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Gas mileage from a Tacoma to a F150 will be very little if any difference at all. You can probably get a better deal on a F150 since all the "kids" want a Taco....More payload with a F150.


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

I can't speak on the Tacoma but the 2014 Tundra I had was crazy expensive to maintain. Example the transfer case had to have oil changed very 35k. Being a 4wd and of course the only oil you can use you have to buy from Toyota it was $250 every 35k. Seemed like stuff that goes 100k in a Ford needed service at 60k in a Tundra. Toyota makes a great truck and if you keep them maintained they will run forever. Great resale too. For me when I factored in the maintenance I was spending about $175 a month more than what it cost to drive my F-150 driving about 35k a year.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I did a whole lotta research for months n months n am very happy with my 2020 F150 3.5 eco boost it a beast


----------



## Fishinjoe (Aug 11, 2018)

Thanks everyone gonna start looking at the first of the year. See what kind of deals I can find


----------



## louie870 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a Tacoma for work truck and f-150 as personal truck. Never had any issues with Tacoma and coming up on 96k miles. My dislikes on Tacoma is not much room in cab, it downshifts just to make it over overpass. If you put 600lbs in it, it will do a lot more downshifting. I love my 2014 eco-boost f150 and it has a lot more power. Fuel economy on Tacoma is about 18-20 mixed. F150 is 16-17ish mixed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mouse52 (Jun 15, 2015)

I had a 2014 Tacoma with the six cylinder. Pulled my 21' boat 75 with ease. To me the Tacoma is a bit more old school truck. Rides a bit rough and gas mileage is not great for a six. Probably got around 16 - 17 mpg. Good solid truck, easy to park but smaller size can be an issue. Traded in with 98,000 miles and never did anything but normal oil changes and new tires. 

The trade was for an F150 with 2.7 ecoboost. Love it! more room, smooth ride and plenty of room in cab or bed to haul extra stuff. Getting around 22mpg. Only have 10,000 miles but don't really expect any issues.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I have had Tacomaâ€™s, Tundra and full size Silverados

I will be going for the F-150 next

Toyotaâ€™s are simply to much $$$ for guys like me that drive 18-20k a year ....and go 100k in all my trucks ...

Gas mileage is not worth the cost on the Taco ....

You donâ€™t need a premium package and I imagine there are some good deals out there ...

I wish Chevy would make better trucks and no more square wheel wells ....


----------



## hooknbullet2 (Jan 17, 2006)

Look at what the large pool service/home service(pest control) type companies are running. Usually its a Tacoma SR with a double cab. You can get one with rear seat deleted for $26K. 
Change oil every 5K miles and it will last you 10 years. Composite bed on the Taco would be an advantage as well with the pool chemicals your hauling.


----------



## Fishinjoe (Aug 11, 2018)

My thoughts exactly. I've got a quote for one with the 6 ft bed for 24000. All my quotes on fords have been upwards of 30000. Alot of service companies around me are running the Tacoma which is the only reason I thought about it.


----------



## Fishinjoe (Aug 11, 2018)

Well went with the tacoma. Hopefully it works how I'm thinking it will. Got out the door for 25000 compared too 31000 for the ford. The fuel savings will more than make up for the added maintenance costs if any. Thanks for the info


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

I see you bought the taco, perfect. The local pool companies around the Beaumont area use those taco's also. 

I went from a 2013 FX4 v8 to a 2019 TRD Off Road 4runner. I traded the ford in due to electrical issues. The only downside I have is the power of the v8 to pass and the occasional times I need a bed to put something muddy/nasty in the bed. Other than that I am extremely happy with the purchase. My plans are to keep this as a hunting vehicle/ toy and will most likely get a Tundra later down the road as a daily driver/hauler. My mpg in the ford was 14 average and this 4runner is averaging 17 and I tend to have a heavy foot.


----------



## TXanalogkd (Oct 25, 2014)

Great decision on the Taco. I am hoping my wife wants the Taco vice the 4Runner. I've owned Chevy's, Toyota's, and just got rid of my wife's 14 Jeep GC. I am not going to talk bad about MOPAR products, but never again.


----------



## flyingfish (Mar 21, 2006)

The 2018 F-150 I used at work averaged 22 mpg. My personal 2010 averages 17. I donâ€™t know how much of the better mileage comes from the lighter aluminum body and how much is from the engine improvement but thatâ€™s a big cost savings.

Gary


----------



## SeaJay33 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey there! Is this the pool guy that called about our F-150 for sale on the classified section? It's in great shape as my husband is a real stickler for maintenance on his vehicles. It might suit you well. 281-723-6440 if you want to look at it. We are in League City.


----------



## Fishinjoe (Aug 11, 2018)

SeaJay33 said:


> Hey there! Is this the pool guy that called about our F-150 for sale on the classified section? It's in great shape as my husband is a real stickler for maintenance on his vehicles. It might suit you well. 281-723-6440 if you want to look at it. We are in League City.


I did not call about that one but was calling around alot lol. I'm in Beaumont area.


----------



## Fishinjoe (Aug 11, 2018)

FINNFOWLER said:


> I see you bought the taco, perfect. The local pool companies around the Beaumont area use those taco's also.


I know a few are going toyota. still a few running fords and even 2 running OLD Chevy and Dodgers. I like the idea of composite beds for chemicals. I'm in Beaumont also. If anyone around d needs pool work I'll work out a deal for fellow 2 coolers


----------

